# Looking for a powerbank...



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I've got a small ravpower powerbank that I've had for a few years and am looking to upgrade.

Only essential is to support fast charging on S6 which my current does not.
Not fussed with capacity, don't need 4 full recharges or anything, just a top up occasionally on those heavy usage days.
Slim form factor would nice but again, not too fussed.

Have got an amazon voucher so available on there would be handy.

Any recommendations or experience of good/bad?


----------



## Masonz (Sep 12, 2011)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I've got a small ravpower powerbank that I've had for a few years and am looking to upgrade.
> 
> Only essential is to support fast charging on S6 which my current does not.
> Not fussed with capacity, don't need 4 full recharges or anything, just a top up occasionally on those heavy usage days.
> ...


I would recommend Anker batteries, i have a Powercore+, i think i paid around £20 on Amazon

https://www.anker.com/products/A1310011


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/EasyAcc-20...e=UTF8&qid=1485302631&sr=8-3&keywords=easyacc

Best one I've ever used. Lasts for ages!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Another vote for Anker, quality products.

We've a few in our household, from a lipstick sized one my lad has as an emergency back up when he's out and about to a fairly chunky one my other lad uses to power his Nvidia Shield amongst other things.

Even things like their USB hubs are really good quality.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I was thinking about a powerbank so apt timing for me as well !


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Discount code for Amazon came through today from Anker for this power bank.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry about the size, uploaded straight from my phone


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions, should kill an hour at work tomorrow having a compare


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just be wary of the size of some of these. The 20.000 ones are quite big and heavy, if you just need it for the occasional emergency charge, then one of lipstick sized ones may well do the job.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah, I'm gravitating to 6-10k, top it up on sunday, gives a week of top ups. Not like I'm going camping with 3 phones and 2 tablets, just a convenience thing.
Headline figures are good but practicalities have to play a part.


----------



## Oats (Apr 9, 2012)

I have small and larger Anker ones for a couple of years and can't fault them. 

Only thing I didn't know is they don't charge everything. I've got a satnav for my bike and wanted to take small one on long rides as I'd need a recharge with all sensors on for 8 hours. Luckily I checked it worked first and it didn't. Apparently due to it being 5v or something like that. But for tablets, phones etc they work well.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I really liked the look of the Anker range around 20000 but when actually looking at what I actually *need*, form factor and weight played a bigger part so have gone for this one:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01LY4SRQ3/

The small Anker were slightly smaller capacity and slightly higher price and as I was able to get 25% off by adding 5 pack of various length cables for £6.99, that swung it, the cables were in the basket anyway.

The EasyAcc 10000 nearly made it.

Thanks for the input, way too much consideration for a 12 quid battery but half the fun is the process


----------



## Oats (Apr 9, 2012)

If you can't be a little bit OCD about something here on Detailing World where can you lol? Enjoy


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I decided on the anker one thanks chaps, now I think I can live Instagram and Facebook feeds ..... waxstock springs to mind ,

Did a live feed the other day on wheel sealant on Instagram .....


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Quick update on this - really happy with the unit, very portable and charges the phone as quickly as the factory fast charger.
Plugged in at 80% battery - usb from PC estimated 1hr 23min to full, mains charger and RAVPower box both said 36 mins.


----------

